# One of the reasons I love Crankfire



## Greg (Jun 8, 2009)

This "review" is priceless:

http://crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=9306

:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

That's the biggest reason I read there, for the informative real life product reviews.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 8, 2009)

I read that when Oz first posted it and was laughing pretty hard. 

I love reading Oz's posts on CF.


----------



## Trev (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome...


----------

